# In-Specie/Off market transfer options for SMSF startup



## ironbark (8 July 2011)

I have set up my SMSF recently. I have a lot of (small) holdings in my own name
and want to transfer about 15 holdings to the SMSF.

I am trying to find the cheapest way of moving the stocks into the SMSF.

a) The online brokers all provide a standard off market transfer form - but $50 / stock.
Seems a bit rich to me. Pitched just at that level that if you sell in your own name, transfer
cash and then rebuy, you are behind.

b) I have looked at going direct to Link Market Services as they will charge one fee if the seller is the same (ie. they all come from me). However, they say they will not handle broker/chess sponsored holdings. Just issuer sponsored. Not sure about computershare's transfer options

c) I have not chosen an online broker for the SMSF yet. Are there any which will group together as one transaction ?

d) Sell the stocks and transfer cash as I was going to be paying the CGT anyway.

Any suggestions, Thanks


----------

